# Cholesterol and diarrhea connection



## 20369 (Apr 20, 2005)

I found it interesting that cholesterol drugs help with IBS-D. I have been diagnosed with high cholesterol 300+ at age 24. My ratios are good so my previous doctor did not put me on anything. So to my question/thought? I am wondering how many IBS-D patients also have high cholesterol. Is there any link/research to high cholesterol and IBS-D. Just a thought... PLease let me know if you are have IBS-D and high, low, normal cholesterol before taking cholesterol meds


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Oh, yeah!If you look on the Products Board you will see an entry about Provex CV and my IBS experience. Travel down far enough in that thread and you will find reference to a study regarding brain blood circulation and CFS and IBS. Given that the Provex stops the plaque buildup, increases general circulation, and "may" clear up blockages, it doesn't take a brain surgeon to put those together. I think it would be interesting to find out what percentage of high cholesterol people also suffer from these types of conditions. I doubt that the Heart Assn or the Cardiologist Assn is looking at a link; but I would bet there is one. If something is designed to address cholesterol buildup and stops IBS, that would seem a really strong indicator.Mark


----------



## 15151 (Apr 29, 2005)

I have borderline cholesterol(200) and IBS-D. Not on cholesterol meds.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

My cholesterol was always 180 ish before menopause...I am only a few pounds heavier than high school..but I for sure have higher percent of body weight that is fat.. (138 pounds 5 foot 7)In the past year, my cholesterol has crept up..meeting with doctor next week, and although part of me does not want to be on meds, I have read on here that it has helped some.My ratio is 4.6 and my LDL is 150...."they" are saying now to look at LDL more than any other lipid measurements (used to be the ratio)160 and over, by our lab is considered high risk for LDL.My folks both died of cardiac related events...mom only 70 dad almost 80.I've had IBS long before I had high cholesterolbut I may just end up on a cholesterol lowering drug..and see how it effects me. I am pretty certain my doctor would OK it. I posted on here with quetsions about QUestran which some have taken for cholesterol...reviews seem mixed on whether it helped them or not.Jeanne


----------



## 14629 (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't know about the link between IBS and high cholesterol but over the past 5 years my cholesterol has been inching up to the point where my regular MD was going to prescribe medicine. I went to a new GI doctor he did colonoscopy to make sure nothing else was causing my "D". Everything was good. He said that it's known that Questran (for high cholesterol) has also been known to help patients with IBS/D. I have been on Questran since March 21 and have had only one bout with "D" which was the day after not taking my medicine. It's been an answered prayer for me. I haven't had my cholesterol checked lately to see if it's helped in that area but I'm hoping it has since it's for that purpose besides the other good side effect~ helping IBS/D. I feel great since I've been on it.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jan (and all)I just got a prescription for Questran today from my doctor. (see my post above)Guess I'll give it a try. She explained there are 2 kinds of cholesterol lowering drugs...the newer ones work in the liver, where most cholesterol is produced, the others like Questran work in the intestines. Since they work to kind of "pull" the fats out of the intestine so they are not absorbed into the bloodstream, stands to reason they will effectthe fecal matter. (don't you love those words..)Important to know that most doctors now look at the LDL (low density lipoprotein) more than total cholesterol or ratio of HDL to total cholesterol. By most standards, by ratio at 4.3 is "OK", yet my LDL is high borderline. Since I am 58 with family history of CAD, I am hoping for a double bonus from the drug. anyhow, if you get a test, get the whole profile which will include triglycerides too.Als0 remember genetics play a huge role in what your blood lipids are. YOu can be very thin, and even be a vegetarian and still have high cholesterol. Doesn't mean dietary changes can't help, but they do not always help if your body is just programmed to produce too much.Jeanne


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Ihave very high cholestrol and trigliserides,high blood pressure, high everything. My dr just believes in statins like Lipator, Zocur and the rest. When I tried them it made my IBS D very bad.. worse than ever. I quit and will not take them, I would rather be dead that suffer any more than I do with this diarreha. I have never been prescribed Questran.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Knot-I started Questran today...and will keep posting on here. It is a powder, so I just mixed it with my fiber.My doctor told me the statins CAN make IBS D worse because they work somehow with the bile/liver...I didn't understand it all, but I did understand that she said Questran would be the choice for both my blood lipids and my D.Sounds like you have some cardiac risk factors..you may not want to wait to see how things work for us...ask for Questran, can't hurt. Heart disease is still the biggest killer of men and women in our country..and with my family history, I am taking my seriously. Lowering blood fats is lowering a big risk.Good luckP.s. The one thing my doctor did tell me about Questran is that it takes a while to work on the lipids..she doesn't want me to have my blood retested for 12 weeks.Jeanne


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I needed to double my dose of Colestid (now take 2 twice a day) after starting Lipitor. And I still need an Imodium every few days!


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Nhow-I don[t know which class of drug cholestidis- work in liver or intestines?If it works in the liver, according to my doctor you will not expect to see any effect on diarrhea.Jeanne


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It's like Questran, works in the intestines, constipation is a side effect.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been a few days on the Questran...I take 1 scoopfuls in water..and just mix it with my fiber..down the hatch. (twice a day)My stools have been better formed with just fiber, and I notice they are a bit firmer..a couple of little pebble type BMS since Questran added -the fiber still working well for me.I have had no other side effects at all from the Questran..no cramping, etc Jeanne


----------



## 22061 (May 15, 2005)

I have been living with IBS-D for about 25 years. Had to excuse myself out of a lot of activities because I get anxious if no bathroom nearby. I had been taking Loperamide daily for about 2 years as it seemed to be the only thing that helped. Last month I had an appendicitis. A CAT scan revealed the appendix and the gall bladder were in poor condition and so they both came out. My diarrhea worsened and I had to cut out all fats (as best I could) to cope with it. The Loperamide was not helping anymore. My surgeon suggested trying Cholestyramine as some gall bladder patients have post-surgery diarrhea symptoms. It's been one week since starting this med and it seems to have helped relieve about 95% of the IBS symptoms. I am now off the Loperamide tablets and am only taking the Cholestyramine powder. My family doctor had never suggested this med before and had nothing to offer me. So it has been a great benefit that I had an appendicitis. I had not heard of this website before today but I hope that it will help others with IBS find the answers they need to live a "normal" life.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

jeanne2Have just noticed your posting on this thread - you have been taking Questran now for a couple of weeks, how are you getting on? My GP has given me Questran (at my request) instead of the Atorvastatin which I was on for cholesterol. I started the Questran last night.Jeanne - can you tell me how much Questran you are taking? You mention your dose in scoops but I have individual sachets of 4g each and my GP has told me to start with 1 and up it to 4 gradually over the next 4 weeks. It sounds like a big dose to me and am hoping it doesn't turn me to c. after 30+ years of d.Thank you for you anticipated help.Judith


----------



## phasefilter (Feb 10, 2004)

I have IBS-D, and the last time I had my Cholesterol checked, it was 159. I exercise a lot and watch what I eat (even more so with this crazy condition that controls my life..agh). I'm in pretty good shape cosmetically and in the cholesterol dept, but IBS still has me handcuffed.best of luck to everyone! I can't emphathize enough with all of you.


----------



## phasefilter (Feb 10, 2004)

i can't spell tonight either. emphathize?? it's late


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

JudithSorry- didn't read your post. I am embarrassed to tell you I don't know the dosage...I keep it at home, and e-mail here from work.My med comes in a can wiht plastic top. The scoop is probably about one Tablespoon...2 times a day.I'll find out the dose and let you know. So far still working OK for me. I did have a couple of days this weekend with loose stools..but the night before one, I had 4 glasses of wine, and just snacks for dinner...All in all, the fiber and the Questran help me stay more normal...and I know the urge is not as "urgent".Jeanne


----------



## MatildaP (Oct 28, 2015)

I was wondering if there is a connection between high cholesterol and IBS with diarrhea as well. I can't/ won't take Statins and have IBS that seems to be getting worse with age. I'm sick of it. I really don't want to live on a diet of Fiber One and Imodium. The fiber doesn't seem to be working anyway. I can't eat fruit and many veggies. They say to eat veggies and fruit as part of a good diet but diarrhea and pain follow. I made some wonderful lentil soup and had stomach pain for two days. The only thing that stopped the diarrhea was the Imodium. I can't help but think there is a connection between IBS and high cholesterol but what is it and what can be done about it? By-the-way, I gave up coffee and chocolate and most dairy to see if that helped, No it did not.

I'm reading these posts about Questan. I have a doctor's apt. in a few weeks. Should I ask him about it?

Thanks


----------



## MatildaP (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd kill for a good bout of constipation!


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Statins for the last 15 years, cause my cholesterol was up to 360 (high score there !!). I have pretty bad genes for cholesterol and been using medication for it.

Statins didn't affect my IBSD, but when I added ezetimibe which is absorbed in the intestine, things did turn for the worse and I had to stop it.


----------

